# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  DB2 workload manager problem

## Alex@@

Hi guys,

I would like to use DB2 workload manager feature but I don't understand what is really required to use it.
From the documentation I read that one of the following licensed products is required:

- DB2 Enterprise Server Edition for Linux, UNIX, and Windows
- DB2 Advanced Enterprise Server Edition for Linux, UNIX, and Windows
- Database Enterprise Developer Edition for Linux, UNIX, and Windows
- IBM® InfoSphere® Warehouse, all editions
- IBM Smart Analytics System

I have applyied on both my production server and test server the same license, on the production server it works but on the test server when I try to execute the following
query: create service class SC_1 I riceve this error:

DB21034E  The command was processed as an SQL statement because it was not a
valid Command Line Processor command.  During SQL processing it returned:
SQL8029N  A valid license key was not found for the requested function. The
current license key for this product does not allow the requested
functionality.  Purchase the license key for this function from your IBM
representative or authorized dealer and update your license using the License
Center or the db2licm command line utility.

This is the output of db2licm -l command on both the servers:

Production

Product name:                     "DB2 Enterprise Server Edition"
License type:                     "Authorized User Option"
Expiry date:                      "Permanent"
Product identifier:               "db2ese"
Version information:              "9.7"
Enforcement policy:               "Soft Stop"
Number of licensed authorized users: "25"
Features:
DB2 Performance Optimization ESE: "Not licensed"
DB2 Storage Optimization:         "Not licensed"
DB2 Advanced Access Control:      "Not licensed"
IBM Homogeneous Replication ESE:  "Not licensed"

Product name:                     "DB2 Connect Server"
License type:                     "Trial"
Expiry date:                      "02/03/2014"
Product identifier:               "db2consv"
Version information:              "9.7"


Test

Product name:                     "DB2 Enterprise Server Edition"
License type:                     "Authorized User Option"
Expiry date:                      "Permanent"
Product identifier:               "db2ese"
Version information:              "9.7"
Enforcement policy:               "Soft Stop"
Number of licensed authorized users: "25"
Features:
DB2 Performance Optimization ESE: "Not licensed"
DB2 Storage Optimization:         "Not licensed"
DB2 Advanced Access Control:      "Not licensed"
IBM Homogeneous Replication ESE:  "Not licensed"

Product name:                     "DB2 Connect Server"
Expiry date:                      "Expired"
Product identifier:               "db2consv"
Version information:              "9.7"
Concurrent connect user policy:   "Disabled"
Enforcement policy:               "Soft Stop"


What do you think the problem is? The only difference is that on the test server "DB2 Connect Server" is expired and on the production server it hasn't yet; but this 
should not be a requirement for this feature.
Thanks

----------

